# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  At Zef Pllumi - "Rrno vetem per me tregue"

## NoName

*Të jesh mirë, padre* 

_ -- nga Ardian Klosi_ 

Po të ra në dorë ky shkrim, e përfytyroj se si do shkosh prej fronit ku kalon të shumtën e ditës gjer te tryeza anë dritares, ngadalë-ngadalë, në 5-fishin e kohës që të është dashtë 15 vjet më parë, kur të kam njohur. Këmbët mezi binden, edhe shikimi ka humbë thellë brenda syve, sadoqë shkëlqimi i tyre mbetet i zi e depërtues si përherë. Ke me marrë pastaj lupën mbi tryezë e ke me ia afrue gazetës për ti shkoqitë gërmat një për një: Të jesh mirë, patër Zef. Shqiptarët e vjetër e thoshin këtë fjalë për falemnderës, edhe unë srri dot pa ta thënë, të shumëfishuar, në dy kuptimet e saj, sepse sapo mbarova edhe një herë së lexuari tre blenjtë e kujtimeve tua Rrno vetëm për me tregue, që së afërmi botohen në një vëllim të vetëm. 

Kur doli së pari ky libër, këtu e para 10 vjetësh, e kam pasë lexuar titullin e tij: Rro vetëm, për me tregue, dmth. mos u përzje me të tjerë, në qoftë se do të rrëfesh. Por presja duhet vendosur ndryshe: Rro, vetëm për me tregue, e kjo bëhet e qartë qysh në faqet e para: Jeta e at Zef Pllumit, një jetë e kaluar trupërisht nëpër 9 rrathët e ferrit e shpirtërisht në ajrin këndellës të Besimit, ka kuptim sot vetëm për me u tregue.
Një titull që mendoj i ka lënë larg shumë lexues të mundshëm, sidomos çvinë nga Shkumbin e poshtë, me njohuritë e varfra që kanë sot qytetarët tanë për variantin letrar gegënisht të shqipes.
Por kjo për patër Zefin nuk ka ndonjë rëndësi, sepse ai rrëfen jetën e vet dhe atë nuk ka si e rrëfen ndryshe përveçse me gjuhën e Bogdanit e të Mjedës, Fishtës e Gjeçovit, Gjon Shllakut, Donat Kurtit e Martin Camajt. Zef Pllumi, edhe kur çon rrallë e tek meshë ose pagëzon ndonjë fëmijë miku, nuk përdor atë liturgji të përkthyer në toskërisht pa lëng nga do priftna të rinj, por vë lupën te sytë dhe këndon nga një ruzare e vogël e vjetër gjuhën e moçme siç e njohim qyshse u zbulua i pari dokument i shqipes 1462: unë të pagëzonj për emnit Atit, Birit e Shpertit Shenjt.
Tani që sdal dot nga fryma e kujtimeve tua, padre, më bëhet sikur jetët tona, aq të ndryshme së jashtmi, janë nisë me u ndeshë, me u kryqëzue e me ecë bashkë paralel. Nuk qe çudi që na ke përkrahë menjëherë në ato idetë tona të panumërta në vitet 1991-92, në Lidhjen Albania, partinë KIS, gazetën Libertas etj. etj. Në kohën që përktheja Premtimi i plotësuar. Dokumentim i persekutimit të klerit katolik në Shqipëri nga Gjon Sinishta, për ta përhapur si samizdat më 1990 ndër miq e kolegë, ti kishe filluar një dokumentim shumë më të gjerë e të plotë, nga Arkivi i madh i kujtesës tënde, diku te hauri i motrës Gjeorgjinë prapa rrugës Fortuzi. Paradoks, sepse kur linda unë mes të mirave në kryeqytetin e tiranisë, ti mbaje ndezur mes skamjes atë pak flakë të lirisë fetare në famulli të Shoshit e thellë në Dukagjin, e parrizi i fëminisë sime ishte koha kur për ty po hapeshin portat e Ferrit për herë të dytë, epoka e revolucionit kulturor. Lexova te vëllimi i tretë se si të arrestuan në Malësi të Madhe, kur po kërkoje një rrugë arratie për veten e për Dom Nikollë Mazrekun, se si të prunë në fshatin Tamarë e aty të mori gazi i degës për të të sjellë te hetuesi në Shkodër: Më hyri një dridhmë! Në atë kohë, verë ka qenë, fund i viteve ?60, edhe unë, fëmijë, vija me gazin e degës në Tamarë nëpër luginën e Cemit. Shkoja në ndërtimin e rrugës së Malsisë së Madhe, pionier entuziast për të ndihmuar motrën në brigadat vullnetare... Stemat me S në kraharorin e saj, më kishin lënë përshtypje aq të thellë sa nuk rrija dot pa e marrë dhe unë një të tillë. Në Shkodër, natyrisht që u vu në dispozicion makina më e sigurt për të çuar në Tamarë djalin e shokut Filan. E ndoshta po ky Gaz nuk kthehej bosh, por merrte të lidhur me hekura at Zef Pllumin për në hetuesi të Shkodrës, ku do të fillonte kalvari i 22 vjetëve të tjerë burg.
E di, padre, që këto paralele e kryqëzime janë mbase thjesht fantazi ose dëshira. Por mund të ketë edhe një grimë zilije brenda, kur shoh jetën tënde të derdhur në këta tre libra dhe gjej aq shumë kuptim në të. Aq sa nuk gjej në shumicën tonë. Ne lindëm dhe u rritëm në një botë pa besim, ose me besime të rrejshme që kaq herë u detyruam ti përmbysnim, ti korrigjonim, sikurse bëjmë edhe sot e gjithë kohën. Kurse ti u rrite në një besim që vinte nga shekujt e që për më tepër kishte rritur të vetmet filiza të qytetërimit në Shqipëri. Fakti që këtij besimi iu vërsulën qysh më 1944-45 me zjarr e me hekur për ta shqymbur krejt, e bëri atë veç më të thellë, sikurse e bëri martirizimin tuaj gurin më të rëndë e më të rëndësishëm të historisë së feve në këtë vend.
Po jetojmë një kohë kur kanë vërshyer në shtypin dhe botimet tona lumenj, përrenj e gjiriza kujtimesh, shumica rrena dhe vetidilizime. Nuk kam asgjë kundër dëshirës normale të njeriut për ti dhënë një kuptim jetës së vet të hallakatur diku nga fundi, por e kam të vështirë ti lexoj sepse më mungojnë aty faktet dhe çastet. Jam kloun - thotë personazhi i njohur i Hajnrih Bëlit  dhe koleksionoj çaste. Nuk ka rrugë tjetër për të përballur sulmin e fjalëve tymtuese që po na merr frymën çdo ditë. Besoj se i këtij mendimi je edhe ti, patër Zef, që patjetër i don klounët shumë, sepse në kopertinën e librit të tretë shkruan për veten: Thonë se asht i marrë e nuk rrin me dekë rehat.
Tek ti, padre, faktet dhe çastet janë aq të shumta sa mu desh një muaj të të rilexoj. 
Po, edhe më shumë se një muaj, sepse ato çaste makthi dhe lumturie, torture fizike dhe shpirtërore kanë nevojë për pushime, për pak ajër të pastër nga e tashmja. Vetëm se svonon shumë dhe të tërheqin prapë mbrapsht.
Libri yt patjetër që nuk i ka rreshtur diskutimet e pafundme tek ne për Luftën N-Ç, për Luftën Civile, për luftën e klasave dhe për tiranin më të madh në shekujt e Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxhën. Për shembull, mënyra se si përshkruan ti hyrjen e brigadave partizane në Shkodër më 1944 i ngjan pak një çlirimi dhe shumë një pushtimi. Ja disa fragmente: 29 nandori gdhini ditë e zymtë dhe e ftohtë. Në orën 10-11 nëpër rrugët kryesore të qytetit hyni brigada partizane e prime prej major Gjin Markut. ushtrija partizane, e veshun me gjithnduer uniformash të hueja, paraqitej si nji ushtri e parregullt, leckamane, me opinga dhe e untë... Populli i strehoi, i ushqeu dhe u mbush me parazitë. Por nuk ishin rob Zotit: këqyrshin me tinzi nëpër shpija nëse mund gjejshin ndonji reaksionar të mshehun. E para punë që banë qe vumja në funksionim e burgjeve, të cilat u mbushën plot e përmajë me njerëz të pafajshëm. Menjiherë filluen të shpërndahen fjalë: kanë vra X-in o Y-in... Shkodra u mbush me brigada partizane dhe çuditej se nga erdhën aq shumë ushtarë sa nuk i kishin pasë as ushtritë e hueja! Partizanët thojshin se kishin ardhë për të ndjekë gjermanin deri në Berlin, por ishin pa këpucë ndër kambë. Në përgjithësi ishin njerëz me të cilët nuk mund të flitej, me sjellje të këqija: hajshin bukën e përmbysshin kupën. Shumë ushtri të hueja kishte pa Shkodra, por si këtë kurrnji jo... Flamujt e shumtë tringjyrësh jugosllavë valaviteshin në çdo rrugë, në çdo ndërtesë shtetnore e në çdo shpi... Shtoheshin kontrollet, shtoheshin të burgosunit, shtoheshin torturat, shtoheshin pushkatimet. Ndërsa pothuej për çdo natë, mbasi errej, turma të organizueme silleshin nëpër rrugë tue u çjerrë me tërbim me kangët terroriste Hakmarrje Rini!...Jo vetëm qyteti, por edhe katundet përreth pësuen të njajtën fatkeqsi. Vërtet: asnji pushtim i huej nuk kishte veprue kështu mbi shqiptarët.
Në kujtimet e ndonjë ish-komandanti partizan patjetër që do ta gjejmë të vërtetën ndryshe. Aty tregohet se si i priti me brohorima çlirimtarët populli i Shkodrës, se si vërtet u morën masa të rrepta ndaj kundërshtarëve, por këta kishin qenë të gjithë bashkëpunëtorë të pushtuesit etj. etj.
Prandaj, padre, unë mbledh çastet te ty dhe ato çaste nuk më lënë të qetë ditë e natë, derisa në këtë vend të vendoset më së fundi njëfarë drejtësie historike. Çastet kur rrije i varur te pema e pjeshkës, ajo shtyllë e Pilatit në oborr të Pjetër Çurçisë, ku ishte vendosë Sigurimi i shtetit. Të lanë lidhur në pemë me litarin nën sqetull e këmbët që nuk preknin dot tokën për net të tëra në cikmën e dhjetorit. Shokët e tu priftërinj ose jo rrinin dhe ata varur kush nën parmakë të shkallëve e kush mbi WC, Guljem Sumën e kishin rrasë te një raft tepër i ngushtë për trupin e tij të madh, prej dy muajsh, me fytyrë nga muri derisa vdiq. Çasti padre kur lexove te muri i WC-së mbishkrimin Un Dom Vlash Muçaj këtu më 22 korrik piva urinën time për mos me dekë etjet. Ose çastet pa mbarim të Frano Kirit, që më vonë do të pushkatohej, i cili kaloi dy ditë e dy net lidhur me zinxhirë me një të vdekur. Më ther mes shpatullave, mik, kur shoh atë kapterin që të bie me hu po në një vend te kurrizi derisa shkopi lagshtitet me gjak dhe mendja të turbullohet nga dhimbja.
Kur të takova para dy javësh në Kuvendin Françeskan te Arra e madhe më the se shumë gjana nuk deshe me i futë në libër a se janë të pabesueshme për njerëzit sot a se janë tepër të randa me i shkrue, si çastet kur i shponin pulpën e kambës njerit me shtizë...
Po e le këtu se është e pamundur të ritregohen çastet e jetës dhe të vetmisë tënde. Ti i shkove së keqes deri në fund, për të realizuar profecinë e fratel Gjon Pantalisë, siç e ritregon nga viti 1947: Fra Zef, mos mendo se kjo murtajë kalon shpejt. Ti je i ri. Kleri Katolik do të shkojë usque ad unum (deri në fund), vetëm atëherë do të vijë liria. Ti do tia mbrrijsh asaj dite dhe ti do të tregojsh të vërtetën për të kaluemen e të sotmen. Kështu jam i bindun un.
Rrno vetëm për me tregue është Arqipelagu Gulag i Shqipërisë; vërtet nuk ka autori teknikën e lartë të mjeshtrit rus, por arqipelagu i tij shqiptar është edhe më i shtrirë në kohë, plot 45 vjet. Dhe nuk është vetëm pasuria e detajeve, fakteve, çasteve që e mban fort paralelen, por pikësëpari humanizmi i birit të Françeskut, i cili di ta zbulojë njeriun edhe te një komisar edhe të një hetues dhe di të falë.
Dëgjova këto ditë një propozim që pater Zefi të shpallet Nder i kombit. Them se është i tillë që tani, pa ndonjë dekoratë konkrete, e në qoftë se do të ketë një të tillë, le të quhet më mirë Nderi i kombit dhe i fesë. Nocioni abstrakt i kombit, aq më shumë i këtij kombit tonë kaq të tollovitur dhe të hapërdarë, nuk do ti kish dhënë kurrë forcën që i dha feja e tij. Tani e di që të lodha, padre, lene thjerzën mënjanë, kthehu prapë në fron. Dhe të lutem rri i marrë e mos dis rehat deri në fund, për të mirën tonë. 

*Përmbledhje*
_Rrno vetëm për me tregue është Arqipelagu Gulag i Shqipërisë; vërtet nuk ka autori teknikën e lartë të mjeshtrit rus, por arqipelagu i tij shqiptar është edhe më i shtrirë në kohë, plot 45 vjet. Dhe nuk është vetëm pasuria e detajeve, fakteve, çasteve që e mban fort paralelen, por pikësëpari humanizmi i birit të Françeskut, i cili di ta zbulojë njeriun edhe te një komisar edhe të një hetues dhe di të falë._

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## Homza

Kush te ket informacjone per kte figure, le ti vendos ktu...


Per mua ku njeri personifikon qendresen e Shqiptarve kunder nje rregjimi te peshtire sic ka qene rregjimi i zi komunist.

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## Bel ami

At Zef Pllumi eshte ikone e Klerit Shqiptar.Kjo figure eshte shembelltyra e te mires ndaj se keqes.Humbja  e tij eshte humbje e Kombit tone, ndersa veprat e tij jane themeli i mendimit demokratik dhe luftes per liri.

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kush te ket informacjone per kte figure, le ti vendos ktu...
> 
> 
> Per mua ku njeri personifikon qendresen e Shqiptarve kunder nje rregjimi te peshtire sic ka qene rregjimi i zi komunist.


*At Zef Pllumbi, në vitin 1967 arrestohet dhe për 23 vite vuan dënimin në burgje dhe kampe të ndryshme*



At Zef Pllumi ka lindur në vitin 1924, në Malin e Rencit (Lezhë). Në vitin 1931 hyn në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës, ku ndjek ciklin e arsimimit klasik me mësues personalitetet e shquara të kulturës kombëtare si At Gjergj Fishta, Patër Anton Harapi, At Gjon Shllaku e të tjerë ku, veç të tjerash, përvetëson dhe mjaft gjuhë të huaja. 

Gjatë viteve 1943-1944 është bashkëpunëtori më i ri i revistës Hylli i Dritës dhe sekretar personal i At Mati Prendushit. Ky i fundit ishte Provincial i françeskanëve në Shqipëri (Shkalla më e lartë hierarkike). Ishte në moshën 22-vjeçare, kur në fund të vitit 1946 arrestohet dhe dënohet me tre vjet burg, të cilat i vuan në kampet famëkeqe të Bedenit dhe Orman-Pojanit. Shkak për arrestimin e tij, edhe pse ishte më i riu ndër të arrestuarit, pohon vetë at Zefi, ishte sepse duke qenë sekretari personal i Provincialit, komunistët mendonin se duhej të dinte shumë dhe nga ai mund të nxirrnin informatat e duhura. Por u gabuan rëndë. 

Në vitin 1956 shugurohet meshtar dhe për 12 vite shërben si meshtar i Dukagjinit me qendër në Shosh. Në vitin 1967 arrestohet dhe për 23 vite vuan dënimin në burgje dhe kampe të ndryshme. Me ardhjen e demokracisë rifillon meshtarinë tek kisha e Shna Nout në Tiranë (25 dhjetor 1990). Prej atëherë nuk pushon dhe pasioni i dikurshëm për dijen dhe kulturën. Nga viti 1993 deri 1997 rinxjerr revistën Hylli i Dritës, e cila pas një ndërprerjeje ka dalë dhe në vitin 2003. Janë gjithashtu këto vite kohë e një veprimtarie krijuese për at Zefin. Ai shkruan dhe boton trilogjinë Rrno vetëm për me tregue, vëllimet Françeskanët e mëdhenj, Frati i pashallarëve Bushatli, Erazmo Balneo, Ut heri diçebamus-siç i thonim dje, ndërkohë, me gjithë moshën e thyer e vështirësitë e shikimit, i ndihmuar nga nxënësit e vet, po punon për libra të tjerë. Një ndër nismat e tij me vlerë të pamasë është dhe ribotimi i kolanës së plotë të veprave të etërve françeskanë, të zhdukura barbarisht nga qarkullimi dhe nga raftet e bibliotekave. Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Alfred Moisiu, në vitin 2006 dekoroi At Zef Pllumin me Urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit". Presidenti Moisiu vlerësoi At Zefin “si përfaqësues të pasurisë kulturore e njerëzore, si një institucion të vërtetë, që i rezistoi regjimeve dhe kohrave më të vështira dhe si simbol i qytetarit të lirë, vizioni i të cilit frymëzohet nga vlerat evropiane”. Nga ana e tij, At Zef Pllumi u shpreh se e pranon këtë nderim me dëshirë, si një shenjë që sot e mbrapa nuk do të ketë më censurë e dallime krahinore, fetare e ide, që e copëtojnë kulturën shqiptare dhe si një shenjë e unitetit të kësaj kulture gjatë shekujve. Po në vitin 2006 At Zef Pllumi merr çmimin letrar Penda e Artë për trilogjinë e tij me kujtime Rrno vetëm për me tregue të akorduar nga Ministria e Kulturës e Shqipërisë. Juria paska pranuar edhe mendimin ndryshe, edhe mendimin e kundërt, këtu besoj është vlera që ka demokracia. Kjo është vlefta më e madhe që i bëhet librit tim. Të tjerat janë për mua kurora që çohen në funerale që i vdekuri nuk i sheh, ka thënë Zef Pllumi me rastin e pranimit të çmimit.

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## toni77_toni

_Enciklopedia e Lirë
Kurrgjë më shumë se liria
Nga: Elsa Demo_ 


Në kuvendin françeskan të Gjuhadolit në Shkodër. Verandën e ndërtesës njëkatëshe ku ndodhet administrata, biblioteka dhe kthinat e fretërve françeskanë, megjithë pemët në oborr, e rreth dielli fund e krye. Pater Zef Pllumi ndodhet në kthinën në fund të korridorit. U bë kohë i sëmurë. E kanë lënë këmbët që një kohe bridhnin kryq e tërthor Dukagjinin. I mban mbështetur në tokë me gjithë bastun që e ngre herë pas herë dhe shtyn derën gjysmë hapi larg poltronit. Njerëzit që e vizitojnë e lënë dhe hapur. 

Si je me shëndet pater Zef?

Dje mbret, sot ruajna Zot.

Tre fëmijë i kthejnë faqen. Përshëndetja e ditës. Vijnë prapë nesër.
Kthina ka pak gjurmë françeskani. Shtrati i ngushtë nuk ka gjurmë gjumi. Pas derexhaketa e zezë e rëndë. Në jakë duket kryqi gri. Duket që ka kohë që s'e ka veshur. Nga tavolina e punës kërcet diçka sa herë ikin dhe vijnë dritat. Është kompjuteri. 

Te kryet, pranë poltronit, ngjitur në mur kalendari françeskan. Nesër është 2 gusht, është Ndjesa e Shën Françeskut. 

Ndjesë për çfarë pater?

Ai është paraardhësi ynë. Si ai, ne besojmë që edhe mbas vdekjes kemi jetë. Kështu besojmë ne. Kështu kanë besuar dhe ata që kanë bërë piramidat. Po ne besojmë që pjesa më e madhe e mëkateve që bëhen në këtë tokë mund të shlyhen në jetën tjetër. 

I pari ynë, Shën Fraçesku, ishte duke u lutur në atë kishën e vogël që kish ndërtuar vetë kur iu duk Shën Mëria, ishte me Krishtin. E pyeti çfarë kërkon. Ai i tha që unë kërkoj ata që sillen rrotull kësaj kishe t'u shlyhen mëkatet në atë botë. 

Tash kanë filluar njerëzit t'i harrojnë punët e fesë. 

Bota është më plakë, a mundet lutja të shlyejë detin e mëkateve të njerëzimit?
Sigurisht që do të jetë më e vështirë, por tash për tash na duhet me mendu me mendimin e kohës. Çdo kohë ka etapën e vet, besimin dhe filozofinë e vet. Ne s'mundemi me i fajësu njerëzit. Është gabim me i fajësu njerëzit. Ne fajësojmë politikanët, po jo njerëzit. Njerëzit do të bëjnë gabime se s'bën. 

Po ku është feja në hapin dhe filozofinë e kohës? Ju thatë se nuk është më si dikur kjo punë.

Nuk mendoj që feja ka nevojë të reformohet, ka nevojë të kultivohet.
Ju keni investuar në njerëzit tuaj për këto ditë.

Kam njerëz tek të cilët kam investuar, por u mungon fati dhe guximi. Dy sende u dashkan në jetë: fat dhe guxim.
Ju na keni folur qartë për guximin pater, guximin jo si rrahjegjoksi. Ky besoni quhet dhe fat i juaj?

Të them të drejtën guximin e kam pasur dhe në burg. Nuk më kanë dënuar për së dyti. 

Dhe ky është fati?

Fati pater? Mos mendo se ai libër s'është shkruar kot (Rrno vetëm për me tregue). Më kanë lidhur, më kanë rrahur, më kanë izoluar, dhe unë prapë mundja të flas me oficerët e Sigurimit. Operativi ishte shumë i keq, shumë i vështirë, sidomos në Ballsh. Edhe kur më kanë lidhur, kur më kanë rrahur, kur më kanë izoluar, ata kishin respekt për mua. 

Një vizitor hyn në derë.

At Zef Pllumi na kujtoi kampin e Ballshit, fort i vështirë. Ja një skenë mes operativash që rrëfen tek vëllimi i tretë "Rrno për me tregue":

Atëhere ai mori prangat të cilat i kishte lanë mbi tavolinë, m'i suell duert mbrapa shpine, m'i shtini hekurat në kyçe dhe shtërngoi vidën me sa fuqi kishte. – Ja, - tha, - le të vijë Zoti e Krishti e të shpëtojnë nga duart tona. A beson gjithnjë?

- Po.
- Nuk di ta bësh mirë atë punë, - ndërhyni prapë Jorgoja, - ma ler mua ta përfundoj. – Dhe ndërkaq mori një palë pinca elektricisi për të vazhdue shtërngimin e vidës me atë fuqi që kishte ai trupmadh.

Me hekura ndër duer kishem jetue që në rininë 20 vjeçare, por kurrë nuk kisha provue dhimbje si kjo. 

- Beson tani? – më pyeti operativi.
- Po, besoj.
- Le të shohin në se vjen ai Zoti e Krishti yt të të shpëtojë. A vazhdon të besosh përsëri?

- Po, besoj, - thashë me nji za gjithnji e ma të ligshtë.
Dhimbjet ishin aq të forta, sa gjaku më hypi në krye. As kambët, pothuej, nuk më mbajshin ma. Megjithate, ma fort për inad të tyne, nuk lshova asnji britmë, asnji oh!, asnji eh! Mendjem e kishem te Zoti dhe thojshem me vedi: "O Zot, ndër duer tua shpirti em".

At Zefi kthehet në bisedë. 
Atë fazë e kam kaluar, thotë. Qëndron pak dhe duke qeshur shton:
Tash të vetmin fat që s'kam pasur ka qenë me femra. S'kam dashur.
Nëse do të na tregosh njëherë, na trego dhe për këtë.

Karshi Muzeut kishim postën. (Vitet '40. Pater Zefi ishte 20 vjeçar.)
Aty ishte një vajzë çalamane. Një miku im piktor më nxiste t'i shihja ndryshe punët me femra. Njiherë, vajza çalamane vjen e më thotë se gjashtë vajza duan të bëjnë një vizitë në muze. U afruan dhe çalamania më prezantoi një vajzë: Kjo është myslimania më e bukur që ka Shkodra, tha.

Ishte e bukur. Jo e bukur, po kishte nji palë sy që i lëshonin xixa. Ashi sysh s'kam parë më në jetë. Ndoshta për hir të atyre syve edhe mund të kisha folur me të, por... megjithate vetëm i përshëndeta me dorë.

Unë kam dashur lirinë më tepër se kurrgja. Kur femra apo mashkulli lidhen e kanë dorëzuar lirinë. Po duhet ta dorëzosh lirinë se kjo është jeta, pater. Megjithëkëte kam frikë me e humbë lirinë. 

Ç'thotë Shën Françesku i Asizit për këtë?
(Qesh) As ai s'ka pasë.

A është trupi burgu i shpirtit?
Janë të dy bashkë në zhvillim e sipër. Nuk mund të zhvillohet shpirti pa trupin, as trupi pa shpirtin. Kur bashkëpunojnë të dy bashkë mund të japin vepra të mëdha. Sot, s'mund t'i kuptojmë veprat e mëdha tek njerëzit pa bashkëpunimin ndërmjet dashurisë. Ajo i ka tërhequr në këtë jetë dhe ka menduar dhe për pavdekësinë.

Është kjo parajsa shpirtërore?

Besoj se po.

Atëher, pse janë njerëzit të palumtur?

Janë larguar prej natyrës. Për shembull homoseksualiteti është kundër natyrës njerëzore.

A s'është kjo gjë dhe në Bibël pater para shkatërrimit të Sodomës e Gomorrës?
Po, është. Homoseksualiteti ishte një sëmundje e përhapur. Njerëzimi ka qenë gjithmonë njerëzim, ka pasur të mirë e ka pasur të këqe. 

Bota është kthyer aty ku ka qenë, prapë në fillesën e rënies?

Bota sugjeron tolerancë për këtë punë. Por njeriu është i lirë të bëjë ç'të dojë dhe le të bëjë ç'të dojë me veten, por jo me u shtu në shoqëri. E keqja është që tani i mbron ligji. Kjo është një nga sëmundjet e mëdha të shekullit. Sëmundja e dytë është terrorizmi.

Terrorizmi si sëmundje?
Terrorizmi si filozofi që të mbysësh njerëzit në emër të fesë dhe kjo është krejt e kundërta e fesë. Ky është një lloj terrorizmi sepse ka edhe të tjerë të lidhur me islamizmin. Nuk e di pse vazhdon islamizmi me këtë teori.

A nuk ishte enverizimi një lloj terrorizmi?

Ishte një terrorizëm i madh. Enverizmi më tepër se sa komunizëm ishte një fondamendalizëm islamik i veshur me maskën e komunizmit. Po të ishte komunizëm, s'do të qe prishur as me Kinën e as me Rusinë komuniste. 
Pater, këto fjalë po i thotë një njeri që është i veshur me petka të fesë tjetër, katolike.

Unë s'mundem të flasë keq për myslimanizmin, sepse shokët më të ngushtë që kam pasur në jetë ishin myslimanë. Unë fola kundër fondamentalizmit islamik. Prej nga vjen ky? Vjen nga njerëz të politikës që venë mantelin fetar. Po ata s'janë as fetar, as njerëz të politikës.

Bashkë me këtë bisedë do të botojmë dhe shkrimin tuaj të fundit në "Hyllin e dritës". Ç'ju shtyu të shkruani për tranzicionin tani?

Sepse ka filluar tash e njëqind vjet. Po unë ka frikë se do mundem të mbyll librin e fundit.

Cilin libër?
Saga e fëminisë.
Ka treguar gati gjithçka për pjesën e dytë dhe të tretë të jetës në një Shqipëri të frikshme, tani Pater Zefi i është kthyer fëminisë. Ky është një libër që nis nga dita e lindjes së fratit. Nëna e lindi në pyll. Ishte duke prerë dru, e kapën dhimbjet, vetëm, merr sëpatën dhe pret kërthizën e foshnjës. E ngarkoi bashkë me drutë në kurriz dhe u kthye në shtëpi. At Zef Pllumit i gjallërohen sytë. Janë sy që kanë parë drejt dhe kanë vështruar gjithnjë përtej. 

Ka shkruar pjesën më të madhe të Sagës dhe tani nuk ndan dot po qesh apo po qan frati.
Dalim në oborrin e kishës. Pas ditëve të nxehta fryn pak ajër i freskët. Burri që i shërben paradites, që e mban fort në njërin krah thotë se Pater Zefi ka dy javë që s'ka dalë në oborr. Më 28 gusht është përvjetori i 83 i lindjes. Në fakt datë zyrtare i ka mbetur 7 prilli i vitit 1924. Kur u shpall armik i popullit, i vunë datë lindjeje 7 prilli, meqë armiku, italia fashiste në këtë datë kishte pushtuar atheun.
Kjo foto mund të jetë për librin e fëminisë. 

Vë buzën në gaz dhe e vazhdon mendimin, tani me zë:
- Ata fëmijë që pe sot rrotull më kanë zgjatur jetën. Fëminia zgjat më shumë nga ç'mendon ti. 

Është lëngu i jetës pater... 
... Zgjat aq sa njeriu të jetë zot i vetes, vetëm që vdekja të mos vijë para kohe.
Periudha njiqindvjeçare e tranzicionit 
_(Shikime rreth historisë sonë kombëtare)_

*vazhdonn-->*

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## toni77_toni

*At Zef Pllumi*


Pothuej po mbushen njiqind vjet që në vendin tonë, në Vlonë, u shpall pavarësia e jonë kombëtare nga Ismail Qemal Bej Vlora, i rrethuem nga përfaques të tjerë nga të katër anët e Shqipnis. Kje nji çast historik, tue mos marr parasysh se si e kush e organizoi. Vendi ynë mbas nji robnie osmane gadi pesëqindvjeçare shpallej i lirë e i mosmëvarun, kështu thotë dokumenti zyrtar. 
Simbas mendimit tim kjo asht e meta e madhe e politikës shekullore që u shpall shtet në veti pa u interesue përpara se ku janë kuadrot drejtues të vendit. Kjo lojë vazhdon gjithnji edhe sot në politikë. 

Tashti vjen puna! U shpallë Shqipnia në vete. Po kush do ta drejtonte. Vetëm mehmurët e Turqisë. Po mehmurët kishin baben mbret tue vdekë edhe aq ma tepër kurrkush nuk e don vdekjen në shtëpi të vet sepse ajo sjell shum ndryshime. Nuk asht puna te financat të cilat duhen të përballohen, por asht te trashigimia e pushtetit të nji mbreti të vdekun. Atëherë mehmurët e vjetër të Turqisë, tue mos u gjetë të aftë me e përballue situatën e re shpallën "kohën e Tranzicionit", që të përgaditeshin për nji shtet të ri europian.

Për rrethana të turbullta që kaloj jo vetëm vendi ynë por e gjith Europa, kjo periudhë tranzicioni u zgjat deri në vjetin 1920. Mbas Konferencës së Versajës në të cilën u konfirmuen kufijt e Shqipnis të paracaktuem në Konferencën e Londrës 1913, shqiptarët menduen të formonin nji shtet demokratik e ma vonë u banë "zgjedhjet të lira të parlamentit" ndër të cilat shqiptarët nuk ranë kurr në ujdi për nji "Kushtetutë demokratike". Mbas shumë aventurash politike fitoi Ahmet Beg Zogolli i Matit i cili me aftësitë e me inteligjencen e tij personale formoi nji ndër diktaturat e para të Europës me synim që të krijonte nji Shtet moderrn Europian por i cili në të vërtetë nuk mund emancipohej nga mentaliteti feudal mesjetar. 

Mbas nji aventure pesëmbëdhjetëvjeçare tranzicioni, vendi ra nën okupacionin fashist italian e kështu filloi nji periudhe tjetër tranzicioni fashist. Falë Zotit, nuk vazhdoi aq gjatë, mbasi u dorzue në fillim të shtatorit 1943.

Shqiptarët përsëri menduen me e formue nji shtet por kje krejt kot sepse lufta civile në Shqipni ishte acarue aq shum sa nuk i lente vend asnji dialogu. Ajo përfundoi me fitoren e komunistave të Josif Broz Titos që kishte emisarët e vet në Shqipni, e këta ia dorzuen pushtetin Enver Hoxhës.

Që në fillim të vitit 1945 ai shpalli epokën e tranzicionit të madh për të shndrrue Shqipnin nga nji vend i mbrapambetun agraro-feudal në nji shtet nga ma modernat e botës, tue detajue ma së miri me plane pesëvjeçare staliniane.
Kjo periudhë e tranzicionit komunist vazhdoi pothuajse 50 vjet deri sa mordja natyrale bani të veten tue zhduk fizikisht diktaturën e cila përfundimisht u shue në vitin 1990-91.

Kishte ardhë koha e ndrrimit të diktaturës me pluralizmin politik. Partia e Punës në fuqi e drejtueme nga Ramiz Alia, Nexhmije Hoxha e Fatos Nano e pranuen si të domosdoshme këtë shndrrim por në vend që të banin nji pluralizëm të vërtetë në Shqipni banë nji pluralizëm komunist të drejtuem nga qeveria e Fatos Nanos dhe opozita demokratike e Sali Berishës pa i sjellë popullit kurrgja të re. 

Ky pluralizëm politik u shndrrue ma tepër në nji kacafytje personale antagoniste pa ide të vërteta demokratike. Nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe sepse intelektualt shqiptarë nuk e njifshin me të vërtetë se çka ishte demokracia: vijshin gadi të gjithë prej shkollave të Partisë së Punës së Enver Hoxhës.

Skandalet e Parlamentit Shqiptar sot janë evidente para gjithë, popullit shqiptar, i cili e sheh sesi "lufta" parlamentare asht ma tepër personale sesa ideologjike.
Ligjet themelore demokratike siç asht ai i kthimit të pronave pronarve të vërtetë si dhe shpërblimi i të denuemve politikë gjatë kohës së diktaturës ende sot nuk kanë gjetë vendin e duhun. 

Politikanët shqiptarë gjithnji mendojnë se politika asht rrenë e kurrgja tjetër.
Njerzit e politikës shqiptare tash 16 vjet rresht, kur shkojnë me urue Bajramin ose Pashkët, t'vetmen gja që premtojnë asht kthimi i pronave komuniteteve fetare, por në të vërtetë deri m'sot nuk asht paraqitë në parlament asnji projekt-ligj për këtë problem.

Po t'i pyesësh privatish të përgjigjen: se nuk mund të bahet dallim ndërmjet komuniteteve fetare dhe popullsisë, e cila ka vuejtun të njëjtin fat. Në të vërtetë në të gjithë ligjet shtetnore, si në Lindje ashtu në Perëndim, komunitetet fetare gëzojnë privilegje.

Tash 16 vjet ne kemi fillue nji periudhë të re tranzicioni gjoja për të rivendosë demokracinë e vërtetë në Shqipni. Por ky tranzicion për shkak të konflikteve dhe kompromiseve personale duket se do të vazhdojë shumë gjatë.

Popull shqiptar, nuk mund të vazhdohet ma në rrugën e tranzicioneve politike, hapni sytë se po bahen 100 vjet që u shpall pavarësia e Shqipnis dhe ende nuk asht krijue nji shtet ligjor! Vendi sundohet jo me ligje por me urdhnesa. Jo se nuk ka ligje, pse në letër kemi ligje shum të mira e moderrne europiane, po kush i kqyr e i respekton ato?! Por kemi gjithashtu edhe ligje diktatoriale komuniste të bame edhe sot në kohën e pluralizmit politik në Shqipni. Ku përveç ligjeve ma tepër sundon Maliqi me urdhnesa.

Tranzicione politike kaq të gjata nuk duhet të vazhdojnë ma për mos daçim të mbetemi shenj për keq në Europë e në botë. 

Popull shqiptar, me anën e lirisë së votës n'kjoftë se ja del me e fitue mund ta ndrrojsh këtë gjendje përdryshe je i humbun, dhe kot s'koti i thue vedit shtet, derisa nuk mbrrin me krijue nji shtet ligjor. 

Po flitet se duen me shtue edhe dhomën e Senatit. Nuk jemi kundër kësaj, por, me konditë që në këtë dhomë senati mos të kenë të drejtë me marrë pjesë neokomunistat e këtij pluralizmi 17-vjeçar. Por në kjoftë se aprovohet nji dhomë Senati ajo duhet të zgjedhet nga shoqnia civile, e cila nuk ka marrë pjesë deri sot në këtë politikë neokomuniste.

----------


## toni77_toni

*O Shqiptar, hapni sytë se ku po shkoni!*
*Botuar si fillim në "Hylli i Dritës", korrik 2007*


At Zef Pllumi lindi më 7 prill 1924 në katundin Mali i Rrencit, rrethi i Lezhës. Që në moshën e vogël hyri në Kolegjin Françeskan në Shkodër. Ndoqi mësimet fillore e të mesme në Lyceun "Yllyricum" në vitin 1942. Për rrethanat e ashpërsimit të luftës, ndoqi mësimet e larta teologjike në Kuvendin Françeskan, në Shkodër. Në 1946 kur u mbyll ky Kuvend, atë me shumë klerikë të tjerë e arrestuan më datë 14 dhjetor. U dënua nga një gjykatë ushatarake në fillim të vitit 1948 me tri vjet burg të cilat i kaloi në Shkodër, Beden të Kavajës e në Orman-Pojan të Maliqit. U lirua mbas tri vjetësh e u kthye në Kuvendin Françeskan, te Arra e Madhe në Shkodër. Në vitin 1958 u transferua ndër Malësitë e Dukagjinit, ku ndenji derisa u mbyllën kishat në pranverë 1967. Në fund të shtatorit e arrestuan përsëri dhe u dënua me 25 vjet të cilat i kaloi në Spaç të Mirditës, në Krypore të Vlorës, në Ballsh të Fierit, në Zejmen të Lezhës e në Përparim (Shën Vlasil) të Sarandës. U lirua më 11 prill 1989 mbasi kaloi shumë sëmundje. Në vitin 1990 u kthye në Tiranë si klerik ku përveç aktivitetit, përpiqet t'i vëjë arna kulturës dhe edukimit shqiptar aq të dëmtuar gjatë pesëdhjetë vjetëve. Ka shkruar tri vëllime për historinë e kësaj kohe nën titullin "Rrno vetëm për me tregue", si dhe ka shkruar artikuj në mjaft organe të shtypit shqiptar.

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## Rroni01

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...mi&hl=en&emb=0

----------


## Rroni01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pr6e...layer_embedded

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

GJITHE RESPEKTI,ATDHETARIT TE NDRITUR SHQIPTAR,at ZEF PLLUMI.

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## skampin

Ju prehte shpirti ne paqe At Zef Pllumit pishtar i dijes dhe i patriotizmit Shqiptar.
KJOFTE LEVDUE JEZU KRISHTI

----------


## EDilo

*At Zef Pllumi, ka qene me te vertete nje  kolos i mendimit shqiptar.Shkrimet, (veprat), qe ka lene  jane  nje  e vertete e pa mohueshme  e  asaj periudhe terrori dhe  barbarizmi qe kaloi Atdheu . Ai si askush tjeter i ka gdhendur  ato vite per te treguar  realisht  ate  shemtire te  qelbur te asaj epoke qe i solli vetem te keqia Shqiperise. Ai eshte nje Hygo shqipetar! 
C'do liber, c'do  shkrim , c'do bisede e regjistruar prej Tij , mendoj qe  perben nje thesar  qe sa here ti lexosh apo degjoshe ke se c'fare te mesosh.
Ju prefte shpirti ne Parajse , Patriotit te madh !*

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## xani1

Rrëfime tepër rrënqethëse na la sa "rrnoi" At Zef Pllumi.

----------


## shigjeta

*Berluskoni, parathënia e plotë për librin e At Zef Pllumit*

Nën titullin Il Sangue di Abele  Vivi per testimoniare, një nga librat më tronditës mbi diktaturën është përkthyer edhe në gjuhën italiane. Bëhet fjalë për Rrno vetëm për me tregue, i At Zef Pllumit, i cili i jepet publikut italian falë përkthimit të Keda Kacelit dhe botimeve Diana.

Libri paraprihet nga një parathënie e njërit prej figurave më të rëndësishme të politikës italiane, Silvio Berluskoni. Në këtë ftesë që ai i bën lexuesit, e vlerëson librin e At Zef Pllumit, si një vepër që nuk duhet ti mungojë asnjë biblioteke, që shërben për tu mësuar të rinjve se çfarë është komunizmit dhe se nëpër çkalvar vuajtjesh i është dashur të kalojë populli shqiptar, nën diktaturën e Enver Hoxhës.

Por, duket se lidhja e Berluskonit me emrin e At Zef Pllumit do të vijojë edhe më tej. Organizatorët e çmimit letrar At Zef Pllumi, që ndahet nga komuna e Shëngjinit, e kanë ftuar në Shqipëri. Qëllimi është pjesëmarrja në ceremoninë e ndarjes së këtij çmimi në fund të këtij muaji. Me gjithë përpjekjet e organizatorëve, pjesëmarrja ende nuk është konfirmuar nga ana e Berluskonit. Çmimi letrar At Zef Pllumi u nda për herë të parë më 19 dhjetor të vitit 2012. Të parët që merituan këtë trofe ishin Ismail Kadare, Spartak Ngjela, Rudolf Marku e Zija Çela.

*Nga SILVIO BERLUSKONI*
Ky libër i françeskanit shqiptar At Zef Pllumi është zbulesa e një bote të panjohur, por që na përket nga afër. Është e përlyer me gjak dhe lot, dhe shihet si urrejtja është në gjendje për më të keqen, përtej çdo imagjinate. Por, në fund është e pafuqishme; nuk arrin ta ndalojë dashurinë e jetuar deri në heroizëm. Nuk arrin të shuajë dëshirën për liri që ndjehet në faqet e këtij libri.

Sa varre duhet akoma të gërmojmë në kujtesën e popujve, për të gjetur të gjitha viktimat e komunizmit? Ky vëllim shumë domethënës që në titull Rrno vetëm për me tregue me thjeshtësinë e tij u jep zë të vdekurve, në vazhdën e të madhit Aleksandr Solzhenicyn. At Zef Pllumi thyen vitet e heshtjes dhe të vdekjes në kampet e internimit shqiptar me kurajën e atyre që e duan lirinë dhe luftojnë në emër të saj.

Ai hap zemrën tonë, zbrazëtinë tashmë të njohur, e rimbush me mallëngjim dhe indinjatë po pastaj  si të gjitha gjërat e vërteta  na prin drejt ndërtimit të diçkaje, udhëheq për të ndërtuar mirësinë dhe të drejtën. E vërteta është se dashuria është shumë më e fortë se urrejtja. Ky libër jo vetëm që duhet të jetë në të gjitha bibliotekat dhe të bëhet film, por duhet madje të rekomandohet për tu lexuar në të gjitha shkollat italiane, në mënyrë që të rinjtë të arrijnë të kuptojnë disa të vërteta historike:  çfarë është komunizmi që shihet në këtë vepër, si e merr pushtetin dhe si e administron në mënyrë të tmerrshme;  çfarë vuajtjesh ka hequr populli shqiptar, në çfarë humnere gënjeshtrash dhe dhune ka qenë i zhytur;  por edhe sa të fortë kanë qenë gratë dhe burrat që nuk e kanë ulur kurrë kokën, pavarësisht nga torturat që duruan mbi kurriz. Është e mundur të rezistohet.

Komunistët besuan se në pak vite i shkatërruan të gjitha besimet. Shqipëria e lidhur ngushtë me marksizëmleninizmit mbylli të gjitha kishat, duke u kthyer në një shtet ateist që dënonte me vdekje çdokënd që guxonte të pagëzonte fëmijët dhe tu mësonte lutjet. Asnjëherë në historinë e Kishës nuk ishte parë diçka e ngjashme. Më vonë, por shumë më vonë, e njëjta gjë ndodhi në Kamboxhian e Pol Pot-it. E njëjta skemë, e njëjta dhunë çnjerëzore. Të ballafaquar me këtë turp, komunistët italianë kanë parë për shumë vite me simpati shokët skiptarë; qe një aleancë e trishtë pikërisht në muajt dhe vitet, në të cilat vrasësit në shërbim të tiranit Enver Hoxha tërhiqnin nëntë gramë plumb kokës gjithkujt që ishte i dyshuar.  Ose, siç rrëfehet në libër, gratë i fusnin në një thes me mace të uritura, dhe pasi i mbyllnin grykën pësonin vdekje të tmerrshme mes të qeshurave të torturuesve komunistë. Disa mijëra shqiptarë ama, fshehurazi të admiruar nga shumëkush që heshturazi gjente veten tek ata, kanë guxuar ti thonë jo despotizmit. Qëndresa e tyre me koston e torturave dhe vdekjes, është prova që nevoja për liri është e pandalshme. Kur despoti mendon se është tashmë pa kundërshtarë dhe duhet edhe një milimetër që të mbyllet kapaku me ulërimën metalike mbi çdo shpresë, ja që në mënyrë të mistershme forcat shpirtërore shkatërrojnë me dëshmitë e tyre perandorinë e errësirës.

Nuk mund të rri pa përmendur këtu redaktoren dhe përkthyesen e librit, të dashurën Keda Kaceli, krenisht shqiptare, aq sa italiane. Ajo i njeh nga përvoja e saj krimet e përshkruara këtu në libër, por dhe kurajën që përçon çdo rresht i këtij libri. Në fakt gjyshi i saj, Jonuz Kaceli, që nuk pranoi ti dorëzohej padrejtësisë, u arrestua, u torturua dhe u pushkatua nga komunistët, vetëm sepse ishte intelektual dhe sipërmarrës liberal. Keda e rrok dëshminë në emër të brezit të ri, që jam i bindur, se do ta bëjë Shqipërinë gjithnjë e më të lirë, më të fortë, të drejtë e paqësore, një komb vëlla, më në fund i mirëpritur në demokraci dhe liri.

_Panorama_

----------

Meriamun (10-12-2013)

----------


## Gogi

Liber Autobiografik shume i mire. Me eshte dukur interesant pjesa ku Fra Zefi ju ben vizite komuniteteve fetare ne prag te vendimin te rinise Komuniste per mbylljen totale te Kishave dhe Xhamiave ne fundin e viteve 1960, dhe dorezimin e disa komuniteteve fetare perball presionit Komunist.

Eshte intersant dhe rrenqethes kur ne prag te lirimit rreth vitit 1987 kur Fra Zefi ka si nje vegim ne nje mengjes te hershem ne burg kur ndegjon kembanat e Kishes duke rene dhe dal jasht disa here.

----------

Meriamun (29-12-2013)

----------

